# Geophagus OH Tapajos



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

here are a couple of pics of my Geophagus OH Tapajos


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW I love that fish. Great shots


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks, those guys are alot of fun to watch


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

from your experience with these guys, do you think they would do alright with 6 discus at 4 inches in a 50G (36x18)? Also what ratio are they best kept in 1M/2F? Or do they pair? Thanks.


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

i dont think they would do well in a 36" tank. in fact 48" is probably pushing it. I think kept with discus would be ok.....under the right circumstances(huge tank) I have a group of 5 right now and it appears that i have 3 males and 2 females. i would rather have 2M/3F. i believe that eventually they will pair off and this is why the longer tank is necessary. Right now everything is fine because they have not paird off.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Cool man, thanks for the info.


----------



## Malawi Wowwie (Nov 25, 2004)

joestreich said:


> i dont think they would do well in a 36" tank. in fact 48" is probably pushing it. I think kept with discus would be ok.....under the right circumstances


+1

I had 6 Tapajos, 7 Altifrons and 4 discus in a 125. The discus never bred for me, but the Geos would.


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

here are a couple more pics


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have one of these guys, so cool and friendly always comes to the front of the tank, about 1.5" long. How big are your guys and what size tank are they in?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

very colorful fish indeed...nice bunch u got there


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of sand did you used??? very beautiful. where do you buy sands like that?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

It looks like play sand.


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

*bigcatsrus* i have 5 of them in a 90 gal. they are about the only thing in there except a few tetras. I think i may need to upgrade at some point.

*Ishmael_Galon* i actually bought it from a pool store. they had it as pool sand. It is just red flint sand. I had play sand in there but did not like it. this is just a tad heavier and ALOT cleaner. i did leave a little play sand in there.

Any ideas on aquascaping? (Loaded question) i really like the simplicity of this tank. it has 3 pieces of driftwood and that is it. If i can i will get a full tank shot and then hope to hear your comments and suggestion.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

My little dude or dudette likes the slate. Seems to have some fun going in and out of the holes that I've created for them. Sometimes hangs out near the plants.

He or she will end up going in the 450L tank.


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

here is a picture of the whole tank, any suggestion and comments are welcome.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Try some rocks, slate or wood to give some hiding caves for them. Mine likes the plants. Don't kow if that would help.


----------



## Morwell (Feb 13, 2009)

Those guys are stunning- I can't wait for mine to start coloring up. Great job. :thumb:


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

*bigcatsrus* the slate rock might work...just where to put it??? i dont think the plants would work unless i tied them off to a pice of wood

*Morwell* Thanks, how many do you have and what are you keeping with and what size tank


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the part where you have to be creative for them.

Here is a pic of what I have done


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

joestreich... beautiful fish and nice photography too. I would add some large river stones to the tank, randomly place them in the middle and foreground. They will maintain a river-look more than slate and make preferred spawning surfaces for your _Geophagus_. Personally, I prefer the no-plant look that you have now.

Ed


----------



## Morwell (Feb 13, 2009)

Currently I have eight roughly 2-2.5" of them in a 75 gallon all to themselves. For the substrate I've got just playsand, and for decorations just a few scattered river rocks, a few java fern and four large pieces of driftwood. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

*edburress*.....thanks for the compliments. i agree...i think the look of river rock would be better or more natural. i have some small river rocks in the corner of that tank. i will try and find a large stone and then scatter the smaller ones around and see how that looks. thanks for the advice.

*Morwell*....cant wait to see that picture. What is taking you so long


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... Beautiful fish and great pics.. =D> =D> =D> . I agree with Ed.. add some big river rocks.. I just got them from a landscaping place for cheap for my geo/angel tank and the oh's love them.. Also looks very natural with the sand. I have a few plants because I like the combo but I have a feeling as the ohs get much bigger they might try to uproot them while sifting for food.. Now they are surrounded by rocks so no uprooting and the biggest oh is about 3 1/2 inches. I got them from Ed by the way...They were his babies and now mine.. I just love them and I can see you do too. They are very entertaining... Good luck with the tank... Sue


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

i hope to be adding a bigger rock to the tank tomorrow night. i will try and get a pic then and wait for some feedback. thanks for the comments and suggestions so far.

Joel


----------

